# [Q7] INFO?



## iq7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just a few questions maybe someone can help on?
1. Can some1 please share some links for Q7 modding resources? also on this topic, where can i find the clear headlights with no orange?
2. Has anyone seen an Q7 S line pkge w/ oem running boards? if so please post a link/pic or even your 2 cents on the combo.

Thanks guys.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [Q7] INFO? (iq7)*

I can't answer number one, but I can number two! I don't realy know how running boards with s line would look good or not, or even if that combo is avalible. However, we just ordered our Q7, and the test car we drove had the running boards and they were so nice we decided to get them. In case you don't know what they look like, they are brushed stainless with small black grip pads. They are very stream lined and you don't really notice them. Hope that helped, just my 2 cents...


----------



## iq7 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: [Q7] INFO? (veedubmac)*

i guess its pretty clear that the clear headlights are euro and no one on forums yet have the s line pkge w/ running boards but has anyone seen the Clear Tail Lamps in person or have pictures of those on?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: [Q7] INFO? (iq7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iq7* »_i guess its pretty clear that the clear headlights are euro and no one on forums yet have the s line pkge w/ running boards but has anyone seen the Clear Tail Lamps in person or have pictures of those on?

Clear Tails:


----------



## iq7 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: [Q7] INFO? (iq7)*

wow thats clean.
thanks for posting it.


----------

